# Video: Now We Know Why the Audi urban concept Was in Berlin This Week!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You may recall that the day before * Audi released details and drawings of the Frankfurt-bound Audi urban Concept *, the car skinned with psychedelic test mule camouflage raised eyebrows when it made a brief appearance in a busy section of Berlin. Now, Audi has released a teaser made from footage shot that day. Watch it below.


----------

